# I Am Thinking About Getting A Flatmaster 30" Drum Sander.



## Alan Sweet (Jan 24, 2014)

I am wanting to do segmented vessels. I am aware of how important it is to get the layers flat. I am looking to get the Flatmaster 30" sander.
1. Is it worthwhile. Will it satisfy the needs of making segmented vessels?
2. How difficult to setup. I understand I will have to buy a motor for it and install a switch. Is this a problem?
3. How useful is this product? Will it become another shop dust collector?
4. Can it do some of the tasks of a planer? Non production stuff.
5. Sand paper. Single distributor? How long does it last?
6. General product quality. How is it? Is the frame strong enough to support the machine and any wood that is sanded?
7. Any other positives or negatives, I would be glad to hear

Any help will be appreciated.
Thank you
Alan


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 24, 2014)

A link would be nice. 30" seems a bit large for segmented turnings, but then again 30" is pretty cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 24, 2014)

30" is huge unless you have a lathe capable of turning a 30" diameter vessel. What does something like that cost?


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 25, 2014)

They sure looked slick at the woodworking show where I saw them demoed, (those slick sales people always make stuff look cool). But if you only need it for segmented bowls, there are other work arounds for that. IMO it would not be a suitable substitute for a planer in any way.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2014)

I watched a you tube vid of the sander and googled it for pricing. 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca2a...
$800-$900 seems a bit high to me unless I was going to do a ton of segmenteds. I would have to do a lot of segmented turnings to justify spending that kind of money. I would buy a used open ended sander like a 1632 or something like that as it would have more uses for other projects like large cutting boards and cabinet doors, table tops, etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a 16/32 It is great for a lot of uses. But I agree with Barry- it would not be a replacement for planer- It would take forever to dress rough stock. It is nice though when you need to flatten end grain or have grain going multiple directions in one piece such as a segmented top or. Mine collects dust a lot of the time but when I need it-it is irreplaceable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 25, 2014)

I just reread your original post and you said you need to buy a motor and switch? And it costs 800-900 then you have to do the motor install. Some things 30 " wide will require a 4-5hp motor to run effectively. That will push the cost so high you could buy a 16-32 and a 15" planer (both used of course) and get the biggest bang for your buck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

